# Filme im DivX-player um 180° gedreht -.-



## xMANIACx (24. Januar 2005)

*Filme im DivX-player um 180° gedreht -.-*

Hiho,
habe mal wieder ein kleines (etwas nerviges^^) Problem, und zwar sind alle Filme im DivX Player um 180° gedreht und das ist doch etwas nervig wenn man erst den Monitor umdrehen muss um nen Film zu gucken    
Kann mir da evtl. einer bei der Behebung dieses Problemes behilflich sein, ich habe nämlich null Ahnung wie ich das wieder wegbekomme (in den Einstellungen von DivX hab ich leider nichts gefunden wie man das wieder ändern kann)

ps: im Mediaplayer laufen die Filme einwandfrei im normalen Winkel  

mfg,
xMANIACx


----------



## tschubi (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Filme im DivX-player um 180° gedreht -.-*



			
				xMANIACx am 24.01.2005 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> habe mal wieder ein kleines (etwas nerviges^^) Problem, und zwar sind alle Filme im DivX Player um 180° gedreht und das ist doch etwas nervig wenn man erst den Monitor umdrehen muss um nen Film zu gucken
> Kann mir da evtl. einer bei der Behebung dieses Problemes behilflich sein, ich habe nämlich null Ahnung wie ich das wieder wegbekomme (in den Einstellungen von DivX hab ich leider nichts gefunden wie man das wieder ändern kann)
> 
> ...


Das hatte ich mal als ich Videos von ner CD gucken wollte, nachdem ich sie auf die Festplatte kopiert hatte lief es normal.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Filme im DivX-player um 180° gedreht -.-*



			
				xMANIACx am 24.01.2005 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> habe mal wieder ein kleines (etwas nerviges^^) Problem, und zwar sind alle Filme im DivX Player um 180° gedreht und das ist doch etwas nervig wenn man erst den Monitor umdrehen muss um nen Film zu gucken
> Kann mir da evtl. einer bei der Behebung dieses Problemes behilflich sein, ich habe nämlich null Ahnung wie ich das wieder wegbekomme (in den Einstellungen von DivX hab ich leider nichts gefunden wie man das wieder ändern kann)
> 
> ...


es gibt beim xvid encoder config menü die option "flip video" ... entweder an bzw. aus machen. viel spass


----------



## vinc (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Filme im DivX-player um 180° gedreht -.-*

Auch mit Virtual Dub geht dies, wenn man in den Film den Filter Rotate einfügt.

Um die VCD umdrehen zu können benötigt man eine besondere Version von Virtual Dub, nämlich die Virtual Dub MPG Version...

viel spass

ps: wie kommen die Filme aufn Kopf???


----------



## xMANIACx (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Filme im DivX-player um 180° gedreht -.-*



			
				vinc am 24.01.2005 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mit Virtual Dub geht dies, wenn man in den Film den Filter Rotate einfügt.
> 
> Um die VCD umdrehen zu können benötigt man eine besondere Version von Virtual Dub, nämlich die Virtual Dub MPG Version...
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Hilfe .. hat geholfe ^^

wie die Filme auf den Kopf gekommen sind weiss ich auch nicht so recht


----------

